# Exparel billing



## deescrafty (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone had experience billing Exparel? Have you received reimbursement for this medication from any insurance or from MCR? Our facility is trialing this and supposedly some ASC's are being reimbursed, but no one locally that I can find. Thank you.


----------



## karismithx (Mar 20, 2014)

*Follow up*

Just checking in to see if you've received any info on Exparel? I was just told we ordered some and will be using it at our ASC for a future case and I do not know how to bill for it.
Thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Mar 21, 2014)

The commercial payers I've contacted won't allow anything for it if it is used for post-operative analgesia...they say it's bundled into the facility fee for the surgery.


----------



## trichards139 (May 16, 2019)

What revenue code are you billing with for the ASC?


----------



## dianawink (May 24, 2019)

I billed it out with a 490 rev code ( Medicare did pay) but now looking maybe it should be 250 pharmacy 
found this 
*What Is The Difference Between Revenue codes 250 And 253 When …*
Revenue code 253 is to be used when dispensing drugs the patient is taking home
 Revenue code 250 is to be used when billing for drugs used while the patient was in house ​


----------

